
Why do GIMP developers hate you? - C-Rogers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmdbipkbrk
======
C-Rogers
You came, you saw, you complained! Pat David of the GIMP project takes you
through exactly why the GIMP project hates you! (new GIMP features walkthrough
at the end) Thanks to Mc for clipping this out of an 8+hour SCaLE vid. :D

